# Home Health modifier



## kkasper290 (Feb 2, 2011)

Help! Medicare and Regence are starting to takeback payments they have made on pts. that are in a Skilled Nursing facilities and are coming into our specialty clinic for an unrealted procedure. Is there a modifer that we can put on to show this is a valid payable service? GW is for Hospice only correct?
Thanks! Kathy


----------

